
Recursion: The Art and Ideas Behind M. C. Escher’s Drawings - jaybol
http://www.pxleyes.com/blog/2010/06/recursion-the-art-and-ideas-behind-m-c-eschers-drawings/
======
mquander
That is a kinda boring link, but here's a high-quality (and dramatic!)
exposition I encountered recently about Escher's correspondence with Coxeter
and the method by which one might construct figures like his _Circle Limit_ s
without a computer. If you're further intrigued, there are more related links
at the bottom.

[http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-circle-
lim...](http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-circle-limit)

------
devinj
Very much relevant to anybody who found this interesting:
[http://www.amazon.com/Godel-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
Golden/dp/04...](http://www.amazon.com/Godel-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
Golden/dp/0465026567)

I found it in a used bookstore for $5 once, totally by accident. It's probably
the best nonfiction book I've ever started (I unfortunately never bothered to
finish, which isn't so good. It's still in my backpack in case I ever get
stuck anywhere...).

~~~
RevRal
Sure, you can get by in life without having finished reading GEB. But to me, a
life having not read GEB is not a life worth living.

